

Subprocess Hanging: PIPE is your enemy - dpapathanasiou
http://thraxil.org/users/anders/posts/2008/3/13/

======
bayareaguy
I've found the pexpect[1] module often works better than subprocess module.

pexpect.spawn() also provides a trivial way for the caller of a long running
process to periodically regain control and see what's going on via the timeout
parameter and the TIMEOUT exception.

[1] - <http://pexpect.sourceforge.net/pexpect.html>

